# How to get the radio to stay on after exiting the vehicle?



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I like to roll down the windows and crank the music while tailgating at football and hockey games, but I'll be darned if I can figure out how to get the radio to stay on after I've exited the vehicle.

One suggestion (that maybe was tailored for S&X) was to put the car in neutral and set the parking brake. Well, I can get the 3 into neutral, but it seems like the Parking Brake button is grayed out and/or it puts the car into Park when I press it and then the radio just shuts off after I exit the car.

The best I was able to do was to depress the brake pedal AFTER I exited the car, but this only kept the music going for 10 or 15 minutes.

Is there no way to just keep the radio on? Like accessory mode in a traditional car?


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

If your windows are rolled down, just tap on the screen and the media will be back right on.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

You need camping mode or more likely the talked about Party mode. I think it was Elon that mentioned party mode a couple of months back. Open it up and play the music. Maybe in v9 one of these days.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> I like to roll down the windows and crank the music while tailgating at football and hockey games, but I'll be darned if I can figure out how to get the radio to stay on after I've exited the vehicle.


<elon time>*SOON...*</elon time>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024362530691371008


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

garsh said:


> <elon time>*SOON...*</elon time>


Well, disappointing to have to wait for ElonSoon...but at least I know I'm not missing something basic.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you tried leaving the door open?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> Have you tried leaving the door open?


Not specifically, but the volume level drops significantly as soon as you open the door, so not likely to be a great solution.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

I would love the radio to stay OFF unless I turn on the car. Anytime I open a door to get something o do something else in the car, the radio comes on. Doesn't matter if I switch the radio off using ht left st whl button before I exit - opening a door turns it on again., Automagically.

VERY annoying.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I agree, and feel that all this behavior we are discussing should be configurable. 

Paul


----------

